# Whom is coming to marty's 2016



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Back by popular demand is the new thread for 2016

Who is coming to Marty's in Sept of 2016?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Can I hitch a ride?
John


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Me, reserved my rooms last week.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

4th weekend of Sept. 23, 24, 25 Friday, Sat, Sunday. 
LORD WILLING.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotta get a room...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Totalwrecker said:


> Can I hitch a ride?
> John



We would be going in my Pick up


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the Best Western might already be sold out. Couldn't get a room.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

John J said:


> We would be going in my Pick up



Mine's a 4x4 ... 
Ever put your bumper back on? I do have standards!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought the Huskers might have a home game but they're away that weekend. Marty's must be the biggie. ?????


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*yep*


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharon and I will possibly be there. We may have moved to Oregon by then. We got reservations at the Best Western just in case.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Yahoo! Eight months from today the fun starts again!

Bill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Of all the pictures I took at Marty's in 2015 these two I think are the best. 

This first one is at Richards. Richards has a great layout and the Live Steamers are so much fun to hang out with. Always a good time at Richards. 










Here are two grown Men down on the ground trying to figure out if they had a Flame Out. 





















The forth one I took at Marty's Mikey and Henson and I sitting in our pondering chairs and I saw this. This is the MLS bridge where we take all the grout pictures. Only I am sitting "Behind" it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

1st photo would be great if the person was not in it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> 1st photo would be great if the person was not in it.


I didn't see him when I took the pic 


I think the last one is kewl


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John J said:


> I didn't see him when I took the pic
> 
> 
> I think the last one is kewl


A little Photoshop can take care of that easily.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

John J; ([/QUOTE said:


> The forth one I took at Marty's Mikey and Henson and I sitting in our pondering chairs and I saw this.
> 
> I really enjoyed just setting and pondering this year. Great time.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Always a great time at Marty's! 

Don


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I was planning to come this year, but my son came down sick. We are going to try and make it to the 2016 event--it's only about three hours from here...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

NASA finally got around to me again.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

They must be railfans!


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Only nine months and one week to go. I am starting to pack now! 

Bill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

264 days till marty's.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Like to, but it looks like everything is already booked including Lied Lodge. Marty needs to build a train themed motel.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Only 246 days till Marty's


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

212 days till marty's


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dammit, running out of time!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

200 days till marty's


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

193 days till marty's


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Reeeeally JohnJ. I hope you're doing more with your free time than counting the days 

You all will sure to have another great visit that weekend !

doug c


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We plan to make the trip, see many of you once a year.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, Sharon and I will not be able to make it this year. We will be moving to Oregon the first part of September. I just cancelled my reservations at the Best Western, so call quick and you might get a room. We'll be thinking of you, and missing the good times.

Michael


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer guys, we will all miss you. But I understand...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mary and I will be there. Now just a matter if we road trip or do a fly drive.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

165 days till marty's


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

165 days? Better buy clean underwear.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

154 DAYS TILL MARTY's


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

142 days


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

130 days till marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been working on it until the flood of 2016 from broken terraces in the field east of the 1" railroad which cased a lot of damage. But new waterway will redirect its flow.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

almost done with repairs to South Table Creek. Then I need to hit it hard on getting track down. A lot of 1:29th sale items to thin down trains. ( see 1" scale trains?) thread

sorry for confusion.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hopefully the rain slows down so no more damage to your 1"


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

109 days till marty's


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

up9018 said:


> Hopefully the rain slows down so no more damage to your 1"


John,
How come we are not going to see you at the NGRC being held in the San Francisco Bay Area?
Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

100 days till Marty's


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

86 days till marty's


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Where did you post the 1" scale trains for sale? Cannot find the thread.
Noel


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Noel

He is referring to selling 1:29 stuff, not 1:12 stuff. There is a thread on MLS about Marty's 1 inch railroad project, and that is where it is.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

64 days till marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, Almost forgot about this. LOL. I'm waiting till Sept to get the yard work going. The rains and heat just make all the weeds grow faster.
I'm not selling track or switches, but will thin out the cars and engines.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

We are booked. Fly-drive. Fly to Denver,rent a car and drive to Marty's. After that back to Colorado via Taos New Mexico. Then a couple days in Pagosa Springs soaking in the hot pools. The Springs hotel is one of our favorite places to include in a vacation.,great place.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

60 days till marty's


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

60 Days???









Save​


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Would like to make it... Not sure yet if possible.
JimC.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Renee talked to the Deluxe Inn Sunday, they had rooms at that time.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

48 days


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

40 days till marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know , been watching the calendar. Had a small 1" open house this past Sat .


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> I know , been watching the calendar. Had a small 1" open house this past Sat .


Marty,
I saw your video of you and Rex running on the 1 Inch Riding Trains site. Lookin' great. Your loading/unloading area looks like it is ready for a big meet. Steaming bays yet?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> I know , been watching the calendar. Had a small 1" open house this past Sat .


Do you ever run G Scale any more /

JJ


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary

Don't rush Marty. He is a diesel guy. Besides, I don't even have the boiler off my N&W class A to haul up to Godshall Machining for rebuilding. If he stalls long enough on the steaming bays I can be the first visiting steam locomotive.

NOTE TO MARTY: The 1 in A is 10 feet long so make sure you have one bay long enough for it.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

30 days till marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim S, at the time that my lift table and turntable was built , 8ft long is all that was needed, (that is how long the club one is) thus all you have to do is uncouple the tender from the engine to make it work.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty, do you ever run any G scale any more? 

JJ


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Norm has convinced me to show up again with a bunch of stuff I need to move. Look forward to seeing the crew again.
Andre`


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ ,NO , last time I ran my bigboy at Robbies. place. I really miss LONG trains and units trains, but just too much to do in 1" .


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

25 days till marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sept 10 and 11th is big work days on GRR. maybe I can get ahead of it.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hoping the rain holds out for you Marty.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

20 days till marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is for sure the last year, been cleaning and cleaning and hardly made a dent in it. I never dreamed years ago I would let my GRR get in this shape. As I said before, without a vision a garden railroader will perish.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
It's just the end of one era and the beginning of another.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> This is for sure the last year, been cleaning and cleaning and hardly made a dent in it. I never dreamed years ago I would let my GRR get in this shape. As I said before, without a vision a garden railroader will perish.


Marty,

Don't feel bad about the garden railroad,,,,,,,,you had some great fun and comradery with the folks who visited you for all those years with your annual meets in September. But like Paul said, the end of one era and the beginning of another......

I can almost see the coming progression forward to 1-1/2 scale. Go for NG on your 4-3/4" track! The best of BOTH worlds . Some very nice diesels in NG. Now your dealing with cars that are 12-13 inches wide, not eight. NG box cars and flats that are 45 inches long. Just to put a "bug in your ear" .

I know I was "accused" of dropping out of my Fn3 trains. But when I saw the tremendous investment I already had in my full machine shop/wood shop and the amount of engines and rolling stock I had in 1/8th scale.........it was a "no-brainer" to go back to the riding scale hobby. And of course new grandkids helps to keep going............

What you have now for your one inch layout is wonderful. I really enjoy watching you do the build of this new empire. AND I'll keep "pushing" from behind with a "hint or two" here and there.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty you are stepping up into the next level. You know your enjoyment was very good and fun while it lasted, you need to follow your heart of pleasure. You had great pleasure in your garden railroading, building it, great bridges
creating great photo ops for many people. Your big heart invited people from all over and you really helped promote the hobby. You may still have several years of enjoyment in G and with getting into the ride on, has introduced you into your new love. Everybody needs a hobby that they really enjoy doing and not the dread of cleaning it up for others, it is a hobby. Each one of us has our preferences we enjoy building, some like to run trains some like building it, some like building rolling stock, and many other things to do. So enjoy the fellowship of the ones that come this year, because the bigger trains will bring in another group of people.
Enjoy this year, and enjoy your hobby, and we enjoy seeing you postings of your larger scale.
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> This is for sure the last year, been cleaning and cleaning and hardly made a dent in it. I never dreamed years ago I would let my GRR get in this shape. As I said before, without a vision a garden railroader will perish.



This is Sad. I will miss my road trip to your place every year.

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A smaller layout you could probably keep in shape. You were always on me to expand, sure glad I didn't, layout seems to grow as I age!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You all are the best, there is soooo few 1" folks around its almost lonely.. The ones I know are so far away. Carrie talked about just a friends get together around a regular date for the 1" stuff. We'd have to change the date because I want to go to St Crox's open house which is the same as mine. No date is set. I told her again its a lot of work.
Even this open house when I have non-train guest I can't let others run the trains for safety. But if no non-train folks are not around then I feel I can do it. BUT I will be very selective on who can run them and be safe about it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> You all are the best, there is soooo few 1" folks around its almost lonely.. The ones I know are so far away. Carrie talked about just a friends get together around a regular date for the 1" stuff. We'd have to change the date because I want to go to St Crox's open house which is the same as mine. No date is set. I told her again its a lot of work.
> Even this open house when I have non-train guest I can't let others run the trains for safety. But if no non-train folks are not around then I feel I can do it. BUT I will be very selective on who can run them and be safe about it.



Are you talking about 1 inch or Garden? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

1" model train weekend .


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The North Table Creek is dead? Long live the King!

Melancholy is the feeling ... I could take lysol dissolving, even Aristo and others, but this is very unsettling. Everything is so so temporary!

My rock is gravel. Oh woe maybe I won't live for ever.

Just another flash,
John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John, your right. I should get a new sig photo. South Table Creek 1" Scale Railroad.
I have always dreamed of riding IN my own locos, now I can ride ON my on locos.
PLUS Robby has built a really great raised GRR for all to run on. Perfect location for group meets.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

So will the North Table Creek be tore up after the event in a couple of weeks?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably not, just let weeds grow up and nature take its course. If I need the east car shed for 1" cars it will get changed. I may box it all up , store it in the shop and wait till I am old and gray and dig it back out.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

"When I'm old and gray? " Hmmmmm.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

11 days till marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Main 1 is running and later this afternoon main 2 will be going.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I am gonna' miss it again. CRAP! Time and finances just did not work out this year as well. I am kinda' retired, but then I am kinda' not. I'd love to come with my two Roundhouse live steamers. Each of them will run half an hour once steam is raised, and can be refueled and rewatered while in steam. I am guessing that each locomotive could traverse a mainline before running low on steam.

Anyway, hope everyone has a good time. I am sure you will.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kay and I will not be able to make it this year. I've been waiting to see if it would be possible but we've found out that Kay has some lung and breathing issues that the doctors can't put a handle on. She's on oxygen and has a hard time walking without a walker. Tests are ongoing. 

2 days both ways in the car would be a real struggle as well... So we's just gonna not make it. 

We're both bummed by the situation and wish we could make it for the last hurrah.. 

Have a blast, folks. Have a blast..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we'll keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Kay and you are in our prayers.

Don & Karen


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Guys... Thanks so much.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan
Pam and I will keep Kay and you in our prayere


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

8 days till marty's 

jj


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John Corradini said:


> Stan
> Pam and I will keep Kay and you in our prayere


Thanks so much, John... Good to see you posting.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Stan
So sorry to hear you will not be at Marty's, both Jane and I were looking forward to catching up.
Hopefully you will make it to York.
Regards

Jerry


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

*1st Weather Forecast*

For the period of Thursday 9/23 thru Sunday 9/25
Highs in the mid to upper 70s
Lows in the mid to upper 50s

Chance of early morning thunderstorms each day.​
Bill


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I bug boomed the train shop today, its now quiet when you enter. And you don't walk through cob-webs.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope ya all have a great time at Marty's ! 



re: "_This is for sure the last year, been cleaning and cleaning and hardly made a dent in it. I never dreamed years ago I would let my GRR get in this shape. ...._"

A lot of peoples retire or have change of lifestyles. Just changing gauge maybe a bit of shock (to all), but you had a great run in G-gauge and is an interesting read when I stumble across your coms' rolling into the 1" world. 

Much appreciate your contributions to this hobby/way of life. And FYI these are mentioned at least once during a meet or regional show up here  

doug c



p.s. wish i had printed the threads where you shared how the rotary was built. cowling especially. As a couple of us were discussing at a meet this past spring how did he do the front cowling ?!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

6 days till marty's 

jj


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

4 days till marty's 

jj


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You packed up JJ?
John


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a room at the Best Western on 9/18/16, for next weekend. It is not sure I am coming but hope to come. 
Sadly, the sound on my Revo unit quit while making a test run today. Anyone know of plans to eat out Friday night or Saturday?

Jim Carter


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

its a creative weekend, nothing is set in stone. some may want to bring dishes , others go out. All I know is the portapotty will be here.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard Snyder will be holding his live steam event down at his house about 15 miles south of Marty's. It's this Thur and Fri, Sat also, I guess. Real nice country setting.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

*2nd Weather Report*

Nebraska City Weather Report for Thursday 9/22 thru Sunday 9/25 

Highs Thur thru Sat: Low to mid 80s
Sun: Mid 70s
Lows Thur thru Sat: Mid 60s

Precip Chances
Thur: Slight chance of Tstorm early.
Fri & Sat: Clear
Sun:  50% chance of rain throughout the day


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Best Western Cancellation*

I just cancelled a double queen room at the Best Western in Nebraska City. I'm still hoping to come but my time frames won't let me use the room. 
Jim Carter


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Will be there Thursday evening


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Leaving Thursday morning to go to Richard's, be there around noon


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, Are you on the road again?
John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ is NOT on the road any longer, he is here and ready to ,,PLAY!!!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

We made it

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Good to hear, I'm glad he made it safely.
John


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ made it, there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I posted two videos on You Tube, search Mike Kidman. Warning they are not edited, not professional shot from a drone.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you to Mike and Jerry for this video.


https://youtu.be/YDrYyIWk2vE?t=5


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Jerry will have more, he has further to get home.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well just finished reading 12 pages as been away for a while. Should have been the year I made it to the last run of G. Sorry to hear its going but on to bigger and better things. Kind of like my brother going to 1 1/2 gage. Enjoy and have fun. Later RJD


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I finally got home last evening. Have lots of photos and videos to process, for sure
Here is one to get going


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

A quad copter view of the South Table Creek RR


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

And an aerial over view of both ride on and garden railroads along with the Nebraska countryside


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great video, Jerry! Very fun to watch, and nice flying!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Boy, G seems to be an after thought this year, 10 seconds of a train and a partial over view.
Sad.
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

John, Jerry was showing an overview of the property, allowing us to see the entire area from a higher altitude, which by definition encompasses both of Marty's RR scales. Nothing sad about that.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty is definitely concentrating on the 1"

The G area had some nice long trains running, but the quarters are pretty close for the drones.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

*Marty's and Richard's Weekend Photo Album*

Please see the link below for my photos of Marty and Richard's get together 22-25 September 2016. The album starts at Richard's (mostly) ground level live steam layout, then goes to Marty's North Table Creek RR, and finishes with some shots of his South Table Creek 1 inch scale RR. 

Hope this works as I have recently been forced from Picasa to Google photos and am still learning the interface....

https://goo.gl/photos/pWVgnKGRz2rUyN959

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

CliffyJ said:


> John, Jerry was showing an overview of the property, allowing us to see the entire area from a higher altitude, which by definition encompasses both of Marty's RR scales. Nothing sad about that.



Seems to me the vid of Marty riding around, 1st vid, and Jerry's overview would have been more at home in his 1" thread. This used to be the Biggest, Baddest G gathering ever. That's dead from what I see, so yes it is sad.

G comes across as an afterthought.

Not complaining, reporting the change.
Be Well,
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Seems to me the vid of Marty riding around, 1st vid, and Jerry's overview would have been more at home in his 1" thread. This used to be the Biggest, Baddest G gathering ever. That's dead from what I see, so yes it is sad.
> 
> G comes across as an afterthought.
> 
> ...


Hi John,
I know quite a few folks on MLS don't use Facebook. But IF you did, you would have seen all the work and building Marty has done on his 1" railroad over the past three years or so.. If some of you "do" FB, here is the link to the site Marty posts to: https://www.facebook.com/groups/668885783137640/permalink/984269678265914/

Marty now has one of the finest private 1" layouts around. He is adding a few reverse loops to make bi-directional running possible. I believe the last time he mentioned track length, he had about 3000 feet plus AND expanding! With all his 1" building, the "G" layout became weed-infested and a lot of maintenance getting it back to operating condition. He mentioned earlier this year that this would be the LAST meet on the North Table Creek. Now he can concentrate on the South Table Creek ride-on layout. There has been a tremendous amount of expansion on this 1" layout just in the last year alone.

It is sad to see the old "G" layout fade into history, but believe me the new South Table Creek is just the natural progression to bigger and "maybe" better things to come. Might even have bigger yearly meets on the 1" layout. Who knows .


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have no dog ... er ill will towards his 1".
My only point was;

It sure is sad to see the G fade.

Don't gloss over the loss.

John
edit; I do find it odd folks would correct my feelings.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been busy, but as John said ,it is sad for me also. But over the past 6 years I hardly ever run the G. I feel I meet all the challenges G had to offer and after tasting the 1" ride on scale and NEW challenges I wanted to take it on. I am hanging onto some of my G and track for IF I get older and can't do ride on build a raised track for G. Lots of great memories. I have no idea how folks have many different hobbies. I seem to focus on ONE and go crazy on it.
Yet I still feel this is Back yard railroading, and I can pick them up and carry them to.
thanks all, I still visit here and chat with my friends who ,,LOVE TRAINS.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a fun time for those years Marty, thanks for all yours and Carries efforts. I hope the big bridge stays anyway!


----------

